# hald und meine Maustasten

## BlackEye

Hallo!

Nachdem ich es nun endlich geschafft habe mein xorg mit dem hald vernünftig zum Laufen zu bekommen, habe ich nur noch keine Lösung für meine 4. Maustaste an meiner Logitech Maus gefunden. "Früher" hatte die 4. Maustaste (Daumentaste) unter KDE dieselbe Wirkung wie die 3. (klicken auf das Rad). Nun scheint die 4. Maustaste aber nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Zumindest kann ich sie nicht mehr zum einfügen von Inhalten in der Zwischenablage benutzen. Sicherlich muss ich da nur was an meinem hald konfigurieren - aber wie?

Grüße,

Martin

----------

## Max Steel

Laut xorg-1.6-upgrade guide musst du sowas in der Richtung einbauen. Nur kenne ich persönlich leider nicht den richtigen Funktionsnamen:

```
<merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>
```

Diese Zeile ist für die Kompensierung von "STRG+ALT+Backspace wird ab 1.6 nicht mehr per default ausgewertet" und wird zu den keyboard-settings eingetragen.

Für deine Maustaste muss du evtl key3:key4 oder sowas machen. Ich persönlich kenne eben die Bezeichnungen leider nicht.

----------

## BlackEye

??

Das passt jetzt irgendwie gar nicht zum Thema oder? Ich wollte nicht STRG+ALT+BACKSPACE wieder zum Laufen bekommen, sondern meine 4. Maustaste  :Smile: 

----------

## Max Steel

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> ??
> 
> Das passt jetzt irgendwie gar nicht zum Thema oder? Ich wollte nicht STRG+ALT+BACKSPACE wieder zum Laufen bekommen, sondern meine 4. Maustaste 

 

Das passt insofern das die Syntax und die Semantik stimmt. Dir fehlen nurnoch die richtigen Bezeichnungen ^^

----------

## astaecker

Versuche es mal hiermit: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Evdev#Maustasten-Belegung_umsortieren und als Belegung 1 2 3 2

----------

